# Really stressing - any advice?



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm so confused girls I just don't know where to start. 
I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and an Underactive Thyroid. On top of all this, after 3 failed IVF attempts, only one of which resulted in embryo transfer due to poor response, George tells me that I'm Perimenopausal and that the best course of action would be egg donation. 
Ok - fine! Well, not fine but you know what I mean. 
We're looking at treatment abroad as there's no way I can wait 18 months on Care's list ... But I don't want to go ahead with a cycle without immune tests and the relevant treatment if we need it but money, as always, is an issue! 
If I do need immune drugs, I want someone who knows what they're doing to prescribe them. Care won't unless you're having tx with them which I won't be. 
In an ideal world I'd like to have a tandem cycle where I stim as well as the donor - but the affordable clinics who do this don't seem to have experts in immune issues. Dogus and North Cyprus IVF most appeal to me. 
So - I don't know what to do! I don't want to go down the donor route ad waste it because I don't have clexane, steroids and Intralipids ... But I can't take them if I don't need them can I?
I'm getting so stressed out I'm getting myself into a state about it. Please help girls ... I need calming down xxxx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Swinz,

calm down... it's easily sorted   

What I did and many others have done, is have all the immune treatment with Dr Gorgy in London and had our IVF cycles elsewhere. There are many threads you can have a read of under immune treatment.

Cozy


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

I was stressing big time when I posted - your replies have calmed me down. Thank you so much!  There's just such alot to think about and coordinate.  I do it all day doing it at work - should be used to it eh?  Thanks again xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Swinz, you could try Serum Athens? I believe they treat with immunes? 

C~x


----------

